# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vrouw worden

## mrsbianca

Hallo ik ben een man maar noem my bianca,om dat ik graag vrouw wil worden,ik weet het al meer dan 37 jaartoen myn moeder nog leefde,myn vader wou er niets van weten.Ik ben nu 16 jaar gehuwd,maar niet gelukkig,ik wil graag vrouw worden.wat moet ik doen.mvgr mrsbianca

----------

